# some MORE AQUASCAPE



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

just a bit bored so I figured Id post some old pics.....hope u like it

75 gal

































75 gal

















90 gal


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

You have nice setups! But some actually look really familiar


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

90 gal low maint. set up


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

75gal...











































thats it for now...thanks for looking


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah, this was posted before the crash just thought i post it again



eternity302 said:


> You have nice setups! But some actually look really familiar


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

wow... those are incredible!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Bien wanna come do my tank. lol they look amazing.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> yeah, this was posted before the crash just thought i post it again


No wonder!
HAHA, but again.. i hafta say... *CLAP CLAP CLAP* Amazing aquascaping skills!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

your tank looks amazing, thanks for looking



eternity302 said:


> No wonder!
> HAHA, but again.. i hafta say... *CLAP CLAP CLAP* Amazing aquascaping skills!


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for reposting, they are beautiful and very inspiring...


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

great work. beautiful.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

44 gal cube


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

my 20 gal...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh wow these look just amazing. Not sure if they're more inspiring or more depressing to me, but certainly a pleasure to the eye. 

Fantastic skill you have here. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

another 20 gal....


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow.....................


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

10 thumbs up!!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the kind words


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG just fantastic!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Wholly crap you have serious talent my friend!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful as always Bien


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

44 gal cube has always been my fav  I remember the unfortunate algae attack on it


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

yup, it was my first time using mh and plants grew so fast and i tried to track every thing that I might have missed..... CO2....should have used a reactor..lol



Nicklfire said:


> 44 gal cube has always been my fav  I remember the unfortunate algae attack on it


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for all the kind words


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey man always a pleasure seeing photos of your tanks, you should be called UG king hahahahhah, I gotta hit you up for some soon bro!!


----------



## Justin.14 (Apr 23, 2010)

wow, those look great!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

oh man , good old UG. sad to say I no longer have UG but if any has any I would like to buy some...



tang daddy said:


> Hey man always a pleasure seeing photos of your tanks, you should be called UG king hahahahhah, I gotta hit you up for some soon bro!!


----------



## Koi.keeper (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow, thanks for sharing! Keep up the good work!


----------

